# Why trolling motor on a poling skiff....



## maverick (Jan 11, 2011)

Curious why any flyguy would put a "flyline eating" trolling motor on a poling skiff?


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

good thread on trolling motors http://www.drakemag.com/index.php?option=com_jfusion&Itemid=60&jfile=viewtopic.php&f=1&t=16510


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

If I have someone to pole me around, I don't have need for it. But if I'm by myself, I don't really have a choice. The boat squats and it's hard to pole and fish at the same time. ESPECIALLY fly fish...

The have their use...but if I have someone to pole me, I definitely go that route.


----------



## maverick (Jan 11, 2011)

See your point fishing by yourself.... but most micro skiffs are small enough that the lil stern mounted one would be much better IMHO. No tangles when casting and no chopping up 100 dollar flylines.
I like the bow to be as free of places to catch line as possible. ;D


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Solo or with a partner I've my pole in one hand & a fly rod in the other.

Trolling motors are for bass fishing or deep water only, imo.


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

well, with out a troller all you are doing is limiting yourself


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

A better question is why NOT a trolling motor on a poling skiff????? You can alwasy take them off....duh and there is a thing called a stipping basket. ;D


----------



## the_shadow (Jul 24, 2008)

why would you let your fly line get in the motor.
keep it in the boat on the deck or maybe get a line tamer


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Depends on the area you fish but areas of Lagoon we fish are almost too shallow to fish with a troller and not scare the fish or damage sea grass.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Curious why any flyguy would put a "flyline eating" trolling motor on a poling skiff?


Because some of us are not purists yet we still enjoy fly fishing. BTW, you can't get those boots or the camo jacket at a fly shop either. The wooden push pole has been in use for 3 - 4 years. Thats a $20 fly rod too. Left my expensive TFO at home. lol










If I am dedicating a day to fly fishing. Especially tailing reds I will take the TM off.  :


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

1.  Get from point A to point B quicker against current, through deeper water without starting big motor.

2.  May fish for other species or fish different locations where TM is needed (deeper backwater creeks in NC for spotted seatrout and rockfish/striped bass).

3.  Quick release brackets are on/off in minutes.

4.  Ever broke a pole (try poling with two pieces that are now half the length of the original, say 2 ten footers, don't ask).

5.  Ever stuck a pole in "suck" mud and watched it wave at you like a tree in the wind as you drift away wondering how the Hell it slipped from your hands, again, don't ask.

6.  Stripping baskets, towels, or a quick cover all cure most line problems.

7.  With remotes you can allow folks to use the front deck while you're up on the platform looking for fish off the beach.

8.  What if you get hurt and your buddy can't pole but does know how to run the trolling motor to water deep enough to run the big motor (substitute, wife/daughter for buddy in my case).

9.  Can use TM in conjunction with pin type anchor or Power-Pole.  

What was the question again??? ;D  

Seriously, way more pros and way more cons, just depends on what you're fishing for and where, but that quick release and simple battery removal will allow the best of not just both, but many real fishy worlds!!! 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

haha, i guess it's been answered. i have a new skiff with my first trolling motor on it (the guy who had it before me had it on there). i would (and have never till now) never used one... but as someone wrote, "why would you let your fly line get in there?" 
i've been poling for years, and of course that is what i prefer. and my clients love when their cast periodically hangs on the motor. but that is mostly bad line management... 

the trolling motor is ok when i'm alone, (i pretty much only fly fish), and when i want to get from point a to point b and i don't have to pole and i don't have to run the big engine... 

i'm still gonna take it off (that's just me), but i get why guys have them.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Curious why any flyguy would put a "flyline eating" trolling motor on a poling skiff?


No one hates trolling motors more than I....but they can have their benefit. When working docks or off the beaches for poons, they can be beneficial. When poling presents itself as an option...no questions asked.....I am poling. But sometimes a trolling motor is needed. For me it will be a transom mount on the bow with a removeable "gooseneck" bracket.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I fly fish docks with my trolling motor. I use the TM for fly fishing in current and also for bass fishing.

Use a stripping basket and some common sense and you are good to go. Get a removable mount on the bow and you have the best of both worlds.

Plus when you get to the ramp and the wind is blowing 20 when it was forcasted to be 5 the TM isn't such a bad thing.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

There are a lot of positives. Why not have the all the choices open to you. You can simply remove it when not using it. I've had one before and cannot do without it in canals and casting shorelines by myself. Why make things harder. Night saltwater dock fishing would sure be a great application.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I use a troller when in deep water or heavy current or wind. I cover the motor and bracket with a beach towel and that keeps it reletively tangle free.


----------



## maverick (Jan 11, 2011)

Lots of great responses. I can see situations and apps for both. Most of the flats skiffs I have seen the bracket is so big you might as well just cover it with a towel.
Plus once deck is drilled your stuck. I still would stern mount one. I fish with the mosca 100%. So a clean front deck w/ nothing to catch line is a top priority.
A gheenoe is so light I would think a stern mount would be perfect.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a flush TM mount on my deck. It's great because the deck is completely clear when the TM is removed. FWIW I almost never use a TM


----------



## bnflyfish (May 15, 2011)

The new digital trolling motors are really nice because you can literallly "creep" along virtually undetected. I use it on my pond prowler when fly fishing deeper lakes for bass.


----------



## Bill_Nosan (Dec 14, 2008)

If you fish the skinny 100% of the time, then no, you don't need one. But docks, beaches for tarpon, leaving pole n' troll zones and louisiana are a few reasons I wish I hadn't sold mine.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Skinnywater 3,

Where can I get some of those flush mount bolts. I like them better than the Minn Kota mountin system...

Do you use a backing plate? Please explain how the bolts secure into the deck.

Thank you,
Bob


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Bob,
I had East Cape install the flush mount bolts while I was having my skiff built. I know they are through a phenolic backing plate. I dont know where you can buy the bolts. Your best bet would be to contact Kevin or Adam.

Good luck,
Austin


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Pro: they do a lot of work for you

Cons: 60-140# of battery weight in a skiff where every pound counts... oh yeah... and it is one more thing to break

I've caught too many fish while chopping silage in shallow water (coontail moss and alligator grass in Louisiana; it recovers very quickly I promise) to be a snob.

Nate


----------



## laflyfish (Aug 29, 2010)

> Pro: they do a lot of work for you
> 
> Cons: 60-140# of battery weight in a skiff where every pound counts... oh yeah... and it is one more thing to break
> 
> ...


The only thing that really hurts the grass in louisiana is a hurricane. Run thru it and next week it grows back thicker.


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

I use my TM to get into marshes with out having to run in there on plane. I also use it for fishing rigs and shrimp boats off the beach. Works great for night fishing also. As my son's favorite song goes "Try it, you will like it!" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ap0JbCAibUQ


----------



## cwisrael (Jun 27, 2011)

For the flush mount tm mount shown a few posts earlier, do you just bolt it up every time, or is there a quick release of some sort you use?


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Those flush mount threaded inserts look like versa nuts
http://www.avdelusallc.com/products/versanut.shtml.

You have to use the contact link to find distributor in your area. http://www.avdelusallc.com/contacts/dist_search.shtml


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have to bolt it on whenever I want to use my TM. Its four bolts and it only takes a few minutes. IMO worth it for having a completely clear front deck when I dont bring the TM


----------

